# I emailed Discovery asking why American Loggers is not on this is there reply



## mercer_me (Apr 20, 2009)

Dear Viewer, 

Thank you for contacting Discovery Communications. We appreciate your interest in our programming.

American Loggers is currently resting on our schedule.

For other programming and schedule information, please visit our website at www.discovery.com, choose the appropriate network, then click on TV Schedule. Our schedules are published for the current and following month.If you are not able to locate the programming you are looking for, we recommend checking back periodically to see if it has been added to thecurrent schedule. For your convenience, use the "My Discovery" feature on our website toreceive e-mail reminders letting you know when your favorite program isgoing to be televised.

If you have additionalquestions or comments, please go to our webform at http://extweb.discovery.com/viewerrelations.

Sincerely, Viewer RelationsDiscovery Communications


----------

